# New Traeger Timberline 850 Problems



## disco (Sep 30, 2019)

I just purchased a Traeger Timberline 850. I spent a lot of money to buy Traeger’s top line grill because I am serious about my smoking. I fired it up today for my first smoke. I set it for 235 and it just wouldn’t come to temperature. It kept hovering between 195 and 200. So, I called their support line. A nice young lady, Carolina, took my call and reviewed my problem as they were able to check the WiFi record of my smoke. She kept asking me if I was using Traeger pellets (I was).

Finally, she advised that the problem was the induction fan that I will get in about a week. So here is how it works. I purchased a very expensive top of the line grill. It is defective. I get to wait a week, at least, to have the honour of doing my own repair to their defective machine. Sigh, I guess that is the way of things these days.

I asked if I would get an extension of my warranty to cover the period from when I purchased my grill until I could actually use it. I was advised no because there is a 3 year warranty. I pointed out that everyone else actually had a grill to use for their 3 years. I haven’t even been able to use mine yet my warranty continues to tick away. Sadly, this logic was to no avail.

I had hoped that buying the top of the line from Traeger would be a good experience. So far, not so much.

I will post my assembly video and a review of how it works once I actually get to try it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 30, 2019)

Thats a bummer. For the money I would have gone with rectec but I hope that fan is the issue and your happy with it once repaired.


----------



## disco (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks. Me too. I understand that there may be a problem with a new grill but to not offer a warranty extension when your unit doesn't work from the get go sucks.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 30, 2019)

I believe I would of told her I'm not a handy man...  so therefor please send a new unit and pay for the freight to return this one... Or i'll take a refund and go to the competitor...


----------



## disco (Sep 30, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I believe I would of told her I'm not a handy man...  so therefor please send a new unit and pay for the freight to return this one... Or i'll take a refund and go to the competitor...


I hear you but I really try not to lie. I suspect I will be able to swap the fan out without much difficulty but they should do something to recognize your inconvenience. An extension of the warranty is a pretty minimal request.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 30, 2019)

That stinks, it sucks to spend your hard earned money on that pellet smoker only to not have it work right out of the bag. Sucks even more to have Traeger send you a part and tell you to fix it yourself. Good luck, I hope it all works out. RAY


----------



## disco (Sep 30, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> That stinks, it sucks to spend your hard earned money on that pellet smoker only to not have it work right out of the bag. Sucks even more to have Traeger send you a part and tell you to fix it yourself. Good luck, I hope it all works out. RAY


Thanks. Hopefully, it won't be a sign of ongoing problems, particularly with what they charge for this unit.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah Disco, they don't exactly give them away, as you well know. I'm not trying to be a bug-a-boo, but I spent a ton of time on the Traeger forum researching their pellet smokers. I didn't get all that wifi stuff with the temp control, and the feeders had way too many problems. I decided to stay away, no regrets, real happy with what I ended up doing. Best of luck, I truly hope everything works out for you. RAY


----------



## disco (Sep 30, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Yeah Disco, they don't exactly give them away, as you well know. I'm not trying to be a bug-a-boo, but I spent a ton of time on the Traeger forum researching their pellet smokers. I didn't get all that wifi stuff with the temp control, and the feeders had way too many problems. I decided to stay away, no regrets, real happy with what I ended up doing. Best of luck, I truly hope everything works out for you. RAY


Thanks, Ray. Fingers are crossed they solve the problem but even if they do, the failure to do anything for me really ticks me off.


----------



## clifish (Sep 30, 2019)

For that I amount I would return and get either the rectec or yoder...especially with this kind of service.  But I get it, you made a decision and want to see it through.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 30, 2019)

I would have to call them back and work my way up the .org chart until someone offered some actual customer service. Really seems atrocious to me they offered nothing beyond sending a replacement part.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 30, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I would have to call them back and work my way up the .org chart until someone offered some actual customer service. Really seems atrocious to me they offered nothing beyond sending a replacement part.



Was just gonna say the same thing...  keep calling until you get satisfaction...


----------



## texomakid (Sep 30, 2019)

I just google'd the 850. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. I'd be about one tick from loading that puppy up and shipping it back for a refund. You could go any of 3 different ways (other cookers) and be better off if this is Traegers' best product/service? I hope this works out for you. Watching....


----------



## sandyut (Sep 30, 2019)

Wow!  disco I am so sorry.  I am mad and frustrated just reading this.


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 30, 2019)

I am guessing this was an online purchase that was delivered to you???? Most credit card company's have some sort of purchase protection.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 1, 2019)

I'd be mad too but any product can have a dud and would rather it happen under warranty vs after, hope they are spot on about whats wrong, seems 1/2 the folks I deal with have no idea whats wrong and have to go ask somebody else. good luck on getting the parts quick and i'm sure it will be fine soon. I'd try some Lumber Jack pellets after you get it running right. have tried several brands and really not found any bad just some better than others.


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2019)

Disco sorry to hear that,as others have said try getting someone on the top of the ladder.MES is the same sending parts out 
Richie


----------



## sweetride95 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hopefully once this kink is worked out she be set up for the long haul. Everyone likes dogging Traeger, but I still think they put out a solid product.


----------



## xray (Oct 1, 2019)

Sorry to hear Disco, A pellet grill is in my distant future. 

Even if they threw me a container or two of their rub and a coffee mug, I’d be pretty happy, I’m easy to please....but to spend beaucoup bucks on something, you expect it to perform at the price point you paid for it.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 1, 2019)

Send it back and by a high dollar stick burner. No BS to deal with. Just my view.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 1, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Send it back and by a high dollar stick burner. No BS to deal with. Just my view.



I agree! Steel, wood, fire, meat. What's not to like? RAY


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2019)

clifish said:


> For that I amount I would return and get either the rectec or yoder...especially with this kind of service.  But I get it, you made a decision and want to see it through.



I am willing to accept there can be a problem with a unit. That is why there is a warranty. I did a lot of research and the Timberline had good reviews and lots of features. I still want those features so I am prepared to give their fix a try. That being said, I am not happy with their lack of concern for the inconvenience their product has caused me. Fingers crossed.



jcam222 said:


> I would have to call them back and work my way up the .org chart until someone offered some actual customer service. Really seems atrocious to me they offered nothing beyond sending a replacement part.





JckDanls 07 said:


> Was just gonna say the same thing...  keep calling until you get satisfaction...



Thanks for the suggestion, guys. I have done that in the past. However, in this case, I decided to post here, on my social media feeds and my blog which is my response to their lack of consideration. If the fix doesn't work, there will be more actions.


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2019)

texomakid said:


> I just google'd the 850. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. I'd be about one tick from loading that puppy up and shipping it back for a refund. You could go any of 3 different ways (other cookers) and be better off if this is Traegers' best product/service? I hope this works out for you. Watching....



Thanks! The most frustrating part isn't that there is a problem with the new grill, it is that they just don't seemed concerned with the inconvenience their faulty product caused. I will wait and see if with hopes of better results.



sandyut said:


> Wow!  disco I am so sorry.  I am mad and frustrated just reading this.



Thank. Me too.



fullborebbq said:


> I am guessing this was an online purchase that was delivered to you???? Most credit card company's have some sort of purchase protection.



Sadly, they do not ship this model to Canada. You have to buy it at a dealer. The good news is the local dealer has a sterling reputation and if I have to return it I hope he will be cooperative. The bad news is that he is a 3 hour drive away so I hope it doesn't get to that!


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I'd be mad too but any product can have a dud and would rather it happen under warranty vs after, hope they are spot on about whats wrong, seems 1/2 the folks I deal with have no idea whats wrong and have to go ask somebody else. good luck on getting the parts quick and i'm sure it will be fine soon. I'd try some Lumber Jack pellets after you get it running right. have tried several brands and really not found any bad just some better than others.



I really appreciate your optimism. I am feeling a little frustrated buy you are likely right. The part will work and all will be well with the world.



tropics said:


> Disco sorry to hear that,as others have said try getting someone on the top of the ladder.MES is the same sending parts out
> Richie



Thanks, Richie. I am keeping my powder dry in case the new fan doesn't do the trick. Then there will be more contact at higher levels.



sweetride95 said:


> Hopefully once this kink is worked out she be set up for the long haul. Everyone likes dogging Traeger, but I still think they put out a solid product.



I am glad to hear you say that. My preference is that the fix works and I can get to doing what I really like, smoking meat.


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2019)

xray said:


> Sorry to hear Disco, A pellet grill is in my distant future.
> 
> Even if they threw me a container or two of their rub and a coffee mug, I’d be pretty happy, I’m easy to please....but to spend beaucoup bucks on something, you expect it to perform at the price point you paid for it.



I had my last one for 3 years and I really like the convenience of a pellet grill. I just hope I can get this new one dialed in.



Hawging It said:


> Send it back and by a high dollar stick burner. No BS to deal with. Just my view.





sawhorseray said:


> I agree! Steel, wood, fire, meat. What's not to like? RAY



Thanks, Hawging It, and sawhorsey. There are two problems with stick burners. First, I live in the Canadain Rockies and there is little hardwood around here. Getting fuel is expensive and difficult. Second, I am butt lazy! I like the convenience of a pellet grill.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 1, 2019)

Hope things work out for you Disco. If they won't extend the warranty, I would have a hard time not returning it and just turn around and buy another one. It's a case of principal and doing what's right on Traegers part. Customer satisfaction should be top of the list. 
I did look at them this.weekend, looks Like a quality unit( not personally a traeger fan).


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 2, 2019)

I have the older Timberline 1300 model and I have had very good experience with Traeger customer service. I had the WiFi in the controller go bad and they sent me a new controller to replace it. I fortunately didn't loose any grilling time because the controller worked fine, except for the WiFi, so i could keep grilling while I waited for the new controller. I really like my 1300 and when you get your 850 working properly I think you will really like it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 2, 2019)

Sorry to hear aboot this Disco. Traeger should take a page out of the old Yvon Lambert Dorian suit commercials - and provide customer satisfaction with NO (H)assholes. Best of luck, and I hope this is the fix.

Chris


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Hope things work out for you Disco. If they won't extend the warranty, I would have a hard time not returning it and just turn around and buy another one. It's a case of principal and doing what's right on Traegers part. Customer satisfaction should be top of the list.
> I did look at them this.weekend, looks Like a quality unit( not personally a traeger fan).



Thanks. They did reach out to me and seem to be stepping up to try and fix the problem. I have a new fan coming and fingers are crossed.



gmc2003 said:


> Sorry to hear aboot this Disco. Traeger should take a page out of the old Yvon Lambert Dorian suit commercials - and provide customer satisfaction with NO (H)assholes. Best of luck, and I hope this is the fix.
> 
> Chris



Thanks. They do seem to be interested in fixing my problems. I am getting a new fan and I hope it does the trick.



retfr8flyr said:


> I have the older Timberline 1300 model and I have had very good experience with Traeger customer service. I had the WiFi in the controller go bad and they sent me a new controller to replace it. I fortunately didn't loose any grilling time because the controller worked fine, except for the WiFi, so i could keep grilling while I waited for the new controller. I really like my 1300 and when you get your 850 working properly I think you will really like it.



I really appreciate this. I was worried. They have now reached out and are seeming supportive but hearing your experience is reassuring.


----------

